# And I thought the ATC SM75-150 drivers were BIG



## jsoto (Sep 10, 2005)

My ATC drivers came in today but they shipped the wrong drivers. Dunno what driver is on the left - still looks like a 75mm cone but a larger driver than the 16ohm SM75-150 that they sent me


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

Is it the SM75-150S?


----------



## jsoto (Sep 10, 2005)

I think ....and this is a very vauge I think...this is their SL series driver.
The ATC site doesn't really give alot of info on just their drivers.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Sorry for your inconvenience...  

You may be right about the driver being an SL... there's a thread over on TalkAudio that mentions the SL as being the mid that ATC offers only for their own speakers and is not available to the general public. The "regular" (both standard and S) are the domes sold to us DIY'ers.

I'd like to see more pics of the "mystery" speaker...  The plastic driver cover looks larger than the speaker on the right and it'd be nice to see the whole enchilada.


----------



## jsoto (Sep 10, 2005)

Took some pics just for you Kevin.
I did not take the cover off the SL driver - not sure how this whole ordeal will pan out.

BUT....I am thinking I will try to get the correct SM75-150 8ohm driver & possibly buy another *SL* driver to play with on the home audio side !


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the pics! I think the mystery speaker is ATC's proprietary driver...

"ATC's hybrid design incorporates a 150 mm bass cone on to which is grafted a 75 mm dome."

"The magnet assembly utilises ATC's unique 'SL' (Super Linear) technology which greatly reduces distortion in moving coil drive units by a very significant 12 - 15 db (3rd harmonic)." 

NICE!  

http://www.atc.gb.net/


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> "ATC's hybrid design incorporates a 150 mm bass cone on to which is grafted a 75 mm dome."


That's hardly a new idea. The old ScanSpeak mids, such as the 13M86xx line, use the dome from the D3806 (or whatever their 1.5" driver is called) as their "dustcap."


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> That's hardly a new idea. The old ScanSpeak mids, such as the 13M86xx line, use the dome from the D3806 (or whatever their 1.5" driver is called) as their "dustcap."



Nothing in ATC's quote that would portray it as a new idea...  

Nice of you to mention the old Scans, though... 

Anything to contribute regarding the ATC's?


----------



## ShinOBIWAN (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm a bit of an ATC geek, if there's such a thing. I've owned most of the studio range and a couple of the PA range. Definitely very agreeable drivers.

Anyway the drivers you have there are the SM75-150 mid and the other is the mid/bass that they use in the SCM20SL loudspeakers. Be sure to send that mid/bass back if you've paid for an SM75-150, its not worth as much! I also very much doubt you'll get another because ATC DON'T sell their SL driver range to the public - its an exclusive feature of the commercial range. I live here in the UK not far from where all this stuff is made and believe me, I've tried to get my hands on the SL drivers but even being good friends with Bob and Billy doesn't get me those.

There is also no SL version of the 3" mid dome just the standard and super versions. The super sold to us is exactly the same as the super in the $30k SCM300's and every other ATC speaker featuring the 3" dome mid, except for the SCM35 and the new SCM40 which uses the standard version. 

Here's a couple of shots comparing the ATC SM75-150 to the SM75-150S (super):



























The 'super' version of the 3" mid is of course the more impressive driver and I've played around with both. I currently use that driver in some of my own home brew speakers.

I also use the 9" SB75-234SC(short coil) for mid/bass duties in the same speakers(the other driver is an 8" Seas L22RNX4P):










And finally I use the 15" SB75-375SC(short coil) in a sub to pick up the low end.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

nice stuff


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

RISE old thread... RISE!!! 

Yes, I agree. I'd love to get a pair of the ATCs, if only they were a little bit more cost effective and and little less restrictive in their operating range.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Restrictive?I run my home mid at 380hz/3800hz
Thats alot of play


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

MCLSOUND said:


> Restrictive?I run my home mid at 380hz/3800hz
> Thats alot of play


Given their overall size, and the related install challenges, some would look for a driver with a broader range either going up or down the scale.

They're effectively larger than a 7" midbass which should be able to play below 100hz, or any of the typical mid range drivers that you see going into A pillar or kick panel installs, which will often play up to the 6-8k range or well beyond. 

The benefit of either being able to cross low enough that you could optimize path length differences for your MB frequencies, or cross high enough to not have an xo point in the middle of the critical hearing range. 

None of these comments have anything to do with the ATC's effectiveness within it's operating range however.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

True,I mean they were designed to go with a woofer that cut off at 380hz-24db.If they are crossed at 380-400hz it should be a 4th order.I have a pair crossed at 800hz-12db with a midbass going from 160-800hz all 2nd order.The car will be 4th order active(although I have my passives 4th order at 3800hz(no bandpass) and since I will try and fit 2-8" Volt midbass/door,they can be crossed higer.


----------

